# MiCO STB238H



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

Just bought a MiCO STB238H from Maplin.

I think I have tried every code under "Freeview" on the IR setup menu and it doesnt respond.

The unit does respond to its own IR controller so it isnt broken.

Has anyone got one of these units to work please or does anyone have any advice?

Many Thanks


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

LaupSavea said:


> Just bought a MiCO STB238H from Maplin.
> 
> I think I have tried every code under "Freeview" on the IR setup menu and it doesnt respond.


With the greatest of respect why exactly did you buy a no name Freeview box and then expect Tivo to be able to control it?

In theory if you can find someone with a Pronto on here to capture the codes for you they can then be sent to Gary Sargent as a file and he can get Tivo to add them to the Tivo IR codes database but its all a lot of hassle compared to buying an already supported Freeview box.

I would take advantage of the 14 day Maplin exchange period and if they have some kind of blanket ban on returning Freeview boxes tell them it was faulty and kept freezing (which Freeview boxes are notorious for doing so they won't disbelieve you) and thus you wish for a full refund.


----------

